# 16-2. Just want some feedback on my times so far



## Labado21 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey gents. I posted an intro in early December I beilve but here's a short recap on me.

Name is Jordan. I'm a 20 year old Marine in the field artillery community out in Pendleton and I am attending A&S in April.

8 mile ruck 1hr 31min (plenty gas left to keep that pace)
300m swim 7:37 in camies
3mile run 20:26
20 pull ups

Now I know these stats are good but I've been around these times for a while. If anyone has some tips on the best way to knock my swim time below 7min or my minutes per mile down on my ruck before April that would be much appreciated as being very young Marine and only a Lcpl will definitely make competition much harder for me. Thanks


----------



## Gunz (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.marsoc.marines.mil/Porta...ment and Selection 10 week Prep guidebook.pdf


----------

